# Memory card corrupting on a Mac



## awt26 (Jan 1, 2010)

It appears that my memory cards are corrupting when I connect the card to my Mac (MacBook Pro with Mac OS X 10.6.2 and fully updated McAfee Security).  I can retrieve the images using PhotoRec (cracking little free program) but I'd rather not have to do this every time...

This has happened with two previously functional CompactFlash cards (SanDisk Ultra II) that have previously been used successfully with a PC and happens when either the camera is directly connected to the computer or if a cardreader is used.  Could the problem arise from a PC "configured" card and, if so, can this be rectified?

I'm a bit of beginner so any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Eco (Jan 1, 2010)

Try formatting the cards on your camera and giving it a shot.  I use a MacBook and the only issue I have is after I upload images and delete them from the card not all of them vanish.....format on camera again and the card is like new.


----------



## wtdeane (Jan 2, 2010)

Just like Eco said.   Format the card in the camera NOT the computer. I use many cards across many macs have only ever had a problem when the card was bad.  If you reformat and the problem still persists, you may have a bad card that needs to be returned.

Cheers!


----------



## JackAlexander (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, try format your CF card in a digital device like camera or portable game console as it's much more secure. Relying on some programs Like PhotoRec to recover photos on Mac won't be the most effective way. The best way to help is avoiding the photo loss not just recover at a hurry. 

Take care


----------



## KmH (Jan 28, 2011)

Today must be 'Dig Up Old, Dead Threads Day'.


----------



## david012 (Mar 18, 2011)

In case of memory card corruption, first of all format it which will temporarily delete all the videos stored on the camera. Then after you can go for video recovery download that ensures you for complete recovery of all the videos as well as photos lost after formatting in least amount of time period.


----------



## itf (Mar 18, 2011)

Maybe you're buying fake knockoff cards? 

One time I bought a SD card from china and brought it home and it didn't work.  You should find an authorized reseller or claim warranty.


----------



## KmH (Mar 18, 2011)

Formatting a card deletes nothing.

All formating does is change the available/not available flag in the FAT (File Allocation Table) for each memory location block of addresses.

That's why image data files can be recovered. They never get erased/deleted, they just get overwritten.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 27, 2012)

jaylun said:


> *.............*Why not --link deleted--  now and try it for yourself?



Because you're a freaking spammer, that's why!


----------



## KmH (Feb 28, 2013)

Closed to keep memory card software spammers out.


----------

